
Show HN: CSS and SVG Hello World Animation – Earth and Moon Rotating Around Sun - __app_dev__
https://codepen.io/conrad-sollitt/pen/MWKKzjx
======
h2odragon
"not to scale" ... cool thing, nice animation

~~~
__app_dev__
Thanks, yep not to scale and in fact I just made up the land on the planet as
it ended up looking better when I kept it simple.

